# 180g Setup Finished



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

My 180g is finished and cylcled. Just finished moving to a new homed. I finished the stand and canopy in the mean time.

I wanted to put a shoald of caribe in it but am not sure when they will be available.
I cant wait to put new p's in there, and dont want to wait much longer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice tank








You have to keep an ammonia source in to keep it cycled, so why not try a mixed pygo shoal? Get yourself two RBP's roughly the same size of the Cariba you plan on getting, mixed pygo shoals look cool IMO.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I have about 27 little neons and tetras that were added to cycle. I like your idea of the RBP's i am actually going to get some for sure. 
If i get them now im afraid they will be to large for the caribe when they become available. If i was sure the caribe would be here soon
I would pick up some RBP's at the lfs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

If your going to be getting the Cariba from the same LFS you can get the RBP's from, then ask if when Cariba's become available if you can trade in the RBP's if they are a lot bigger then the Cariba. At least that way you'll be sure the BB can take the Cariba's bioload and you get P's to look at in the meantime


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I miss my 180 :-(
Is that glass?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking nice!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im going to be the d!ck to say i dont like how it looks so fancy ?









dont take it personal looking forward to your pygo shaol


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

sadboy said:


> If your going to be getting the Cariba from the same LFS you can get the RBP's from, then ask if when Cariba's become available if you can trade in the RBP's if they are a lot bigger then the Cariba. At least that way you'll be sure the BB can take the Cariba's bioload and you get P's to look at in the meantime


The problem is that i was planning to get the caribe from one of the sponsors.
It would definatley be nice to have something to look at in the meantime.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice setup


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a nice tank !
You have a lot of hiding spots, so look out for territorial disputes...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank... i have a 180g Cariba tank and i love it... Hope you get them sooner or later...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice tank. What do you think animal meter?


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Nice tank... i have a 180g Cariba tank and i love it... Hope you get them sooner or later...


How many do you have in your 180?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

thundergolf said:


> Nice tank... i have a 180g Cariba tank and i love it... Hope you get them sooner or later...


How many do you have in your 180?
[/quote]

Right now i have 10 Caribas ranging from 5" to 8"... eventually i will shorten the group but they are doing OK right now (great filtration and water changes every 4 days)... In the past i kept up to 6 huge Caribas from 9" to 14" in a 180g tank...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...Nice tank and setup!..Thanks for sharing!...


----------

